# MKiV R32 OEM Gallardo rims?



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking to get some OEM Gallardo rims for my 04 R32, but not sure about how or even if they would fit. I do know the bolt patter is not the same, just wondering if this could work if I got some 100x5 to 112x5 adapters? Its sitting on Falken Koblenz right now (19x8.5F and 19x10.5R) with a 5mm spacer on rear, stock suspension and it works just fine. 
Has anyone tried this before? Is there anybody with the knowledge to tell me how to do this if its possible?
I might have to do some fender rolling witch would be ok, really like the look on those rims.
I would appreciate it very much for any help I can get.
Thanks!


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Help!*

Anyone?


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Am I gonna have to buy the rims and find out my self? 
Come on Vortexers, help me out! :banghead:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Anything is possible.

Find out the wheel specs and let us know.

I have a feeling that it will be really hard to run the real ones.

You should look into reps.


----------



## asdf205 (Jun 19, 2011)

It can be done. I believe this car is running 2 sets of fronts.


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Cool!*

Here are the spec...

5x112
front: 19x8.5 ET42
rear: 19x11 ET55


Riding on these right now...








Thanks guys!


----------



## wolfyturbo (Dec 4, 2010)

get lambos they are f'n boss!


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

*S4 with Gallardos...*










Not really a chrome guy, but it looks amazing!
Like the OEM rims because it makes the car looks so aggressive!


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Morning y'all!*

Saturday morning bump!


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sunday morning bump!
Come on guys, help me out here...


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Try asking this in the R32 forum. I remember from a few years ago there was someone who managed to put some 11" wide Porsche wheels on the back but had to do some modification of something (lower shock mount maybe?) to get the clearance needed. And I think those were 18" twists iirc.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Just searched and came up with this. It's an old thread so most of the pics are dead but at least you can read the details. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2837702-Porsche-Twists.&highlight=porsche+twists


----------



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys!
From what I saw around, no body has any info on 19x11 but it can be done. I'll probably get the rims anyways and try to work something out. I'm thinking 25mm adapters on rear and 20mm adapters in front and hope that does the trick...
I'll post some pics of the process... 
Thank you all so much!


----------



## S4_SH1640 (May 16, 2012)

this is old but any luck with the gallardo rims? any pics... 

i have a set for sale, oem 19s


----------

